# Snows in Saskatchewan?



## grcrackers (Mar 6, 2011)

Any word on snows in Saskatchewan? Just wondering if anyone has heard if snows have made their way into SK as yet. Last two falls we hunted there in mid September and did OK. Understand the grain harvest may be behind this year so am curious what might be happening. Thanks.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

There are for sure there.


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

The Snows are on the march from what I have been hearing. I spoke with a farmer to the West of Saskatoon the other day and heard reports of birds multiplying daily. There are definatly Snows in Saskatchewan at this time.


----------



## grcrackers (Mar 6, 2011)

Really appreciate the input. We leave Saturday and and were a little concerned. This will make the drive up less stressful!


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

Give us a report next week. Myself and crew are headed up on the 25th.
Looking forward to spending some time in Canada ehh!


----------



## grcrackers (Mar 6, 2011)

Will have my laptop so should be able to give you an update before you leave. We start hunting on Monday. Good luck.


----------



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

Good luck fellow Snow goose hunters. We will be there next week


----------



## grcrackers (Mar 6, 2011)

Just spoke to a couple buddies who started hunting in SK yesterday. Grain harvest in the province is as expected behind schedule due to recent rains...estimated at somewhere in the 20 to 25% range but there are birds there. They mainly hunt ducks...they killed a limit field hunting this morning and saw quite a few snows. We head that way in the morning. Looking forward to it!!!


----------

